# imagens para ver e



## ajrebelo (25 Mai 2006 às 05:11)

bem como ja vai um tempo que ninguem coloca aqui nada e par lembrar a todos o que nos junta  

coloquei na minha pagina e tudo feito rapidamente     estas fotos  

por isso e melhor ter uma ligacao melhor do que 56k 

estou a escrever com teclado americano por isso nao a acentos  

este e o link 

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt/fotos.htm

abraco meteo


----------



## Fil (25 Mai 2006 às 18:36)

Belas fotos ajrebelo, espero ver nuvens parecidas a essas neste verão


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Mai 2006 às 02:16)

Excelentes fotos!

Devo confessar que algumas têm tanto de belo quanto de medonho!


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Mai 2006 às 02:25)

Vânia_Geo disse:
			
		

> Excelentes fotos!
> 
> Devo confessar que algumas têm tanto de belo quanto de medonho!




ola vania 

estas fotos para mim  sao o exemplo do poder da natureza 

BELA E PERIGOSA

BEM VINDA 

abracos meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jun 2006 às 09:51)

*Bonitos cirrus no porto*


----------



## Iceberg (18 Jun 2006 às 22:38)

Upsss.. não consigo aceder às ditas fotos.

Aparece uma mensagem que diz "URL não encontrado"


----------

